# Dodgy Fortis Strap....Surely?



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking to get a replacement stainless strap for my Fortis. Came across this site:

http://www.classictimeparts.co.uk/product/new-fortis-20mm-stainless-steel-gents-watch-strap-matte-brushed-finish-flieger

Surely this has to be fake? Looking at the other stuff on the site, Omega straps for £25 etc, I'm thinking, yep, dodgy as hell.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chris r said:


> Looking to get a replacement stainless strap for my Fortis. Came across this site:
> 
> http://www.classictimeparts.co.uk/product/new-fortis-20mm-stainless-steel-gents-watch-strap-matte-brushed-finish-flieger
> 
> Surely this has to be fake? Looking at the other stuff on the site, Omega straps for £25 etc, I'm thinking, yep, dodgy as hell.


 I'm sure if anyone has used them and they are OK they'll be along and tell you. No bricks and mortar address always rings alarms for me.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

No address, no T&Cs, a hotmail email address, and the website was built by a free online e-shop builder - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

it said:


> No address, no T&Cs, a hotmail email address, and the website was built by a free online e-shop builder - what could possibly go wrong?


Anybody would think they had something to hide , surely not.

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hard to tell, as I suspect the seller is using a combination of real and fake items.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

For the Fortis strap, I thought the main giveaway was that Fortis didn't use split pins for the links, I thought they all had screw-in pins.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

chris r said:


> For the Fortis strap, I thought the main giveaway was that Fortis didn't use split pins for the links, I thought they all had screw-in pins.


 They do and would never use pins.


----------

